
We use Trello. - szymo
http://codetunes.com/2013/we-use-trello
======
arocks
We have been using Trello for about two months and it is amazing how even the
non-technical users could now finally "visualize" the project life cycle.

Trello is disarmingly simple and like (early) Twitter, does one thing and it
does it really well. This leads to users invent all sorts of use cases for it
(again like Twitter).

Trello, if it becomes wildly popular, can finally pull companies from the
"Gantt chart" mindset we borrowed from Manufacturing to a more collaborative
model. Plus with all the cards being visible to everyone by default, the
unproductive role-based access measures will be also rid off for good.

~~~
kamaal
Trello is great, I feel it will greatly influence teams which require
collaboration and status tracking.

But the way I see it, a lot of discipline with be required to 'update' it
every now and then. Some thing that I felt will always be a problem with any
process. Every time a process like this springs up, I get enthusiastic then
the enthusiasm wears away.

So as far as I'm concerned I still feel nothing really beats managing project
from a notebook. You can't really get any thing as flexible and a limitless
creative tool called pen/pencil on any electronic device. And the ability to
just express your ideas as they are on paper is unbeatable.

GTD was life changing. Kanban boards are not.

~~~
freehunter
I have, use, and love my digital note pad, the Asus EeeNote. While it was only
sold in China and has since long been discontinued, it is an amazing device
for me and tracking my life and my projects. What the device is basically
boils down to a Wacom digitizer laid over a black and white screen with a
Linux kernel powering the backend (and Qt powering the front-end). While it
was still supported, it offered automatic uploads of your files to Evernote,
though it has not been updated since Evernote changed their sign-in process so
this no longer works. It does have a micro SD card slot and an incredibly old
version of Firefox (Firefox 2 I think). Since it is a Wacom tablet, you can
rest your hands on the screen all you want, and the screen is textured so it
feels almost like writing on paper. It can also be plugged into a PC and act
as a Wacom digitizer on your screen for Photoshop, OneNote, or anything else
you need to use a pen for.

Unfortunately it was never sold outside of China and was quickly discontinued.
Other markets got the Asus PadFone instead, which was more expensive and not
nearly as simple as a digital notepad. What you describe (a notebook, with
lament over collaboration) could be solved with a well-supported device like
the EeeNote. It truly is as flexible and limitlessly creative as a pen and
paper [1]. It's a shame Asus never gave it a real try.

[1] <http://i.imgur.com/tYQlX1C.jpg>

------
etrinh
One of the areas where Trello really excels is representing agile workflows,
as evidenced by the many organizations that use Trello for internal
organization. That said, I think Trello's biggest strength is the huge amount
of flexibility you get to develop and experiment with a system of organization
that you're comfortable with.

You probably wouldn't guess this just from a glance at Trello's UI, which is
surprisingly clean and uncluttered. At its core, it's just a bunch of cards on
a board (and you can use it as such), but as this article mentions, you can
pull in more powerful features like checklists and labels to represent almost
any workflow you can think of. It's a surprisingly powerful, modular system.

~~~
pkorzeniewski
I agree completely, I've tried many project management apps and the main
problem I had with them was the lack of flexibility - each had their own idea
how project management should look and you didn't have a lot to say. Trello on
the other hand really allows you to adjust the workflow to team and project
needs, the concept is both simple and powerful.

------
melicerte
Does anyone knows what is Trello business model? I always enjoy seeing "free
forever" but, you know, only a few things really are free.

~~~
spolsky
We plan to offer add-on and premium services that might be of use to people
who are getting a lot of value out of Trello already. For example you could
imagine that large corporations that already have Trello throughout their
organization might be happy to pay for centralized administration utilities.

(PS I'm the founder of Fog Creek, creator of Trello)

~~~
akshxy
Our team was about to migrated to Trello from Asana, but somehow we kept using
Asana. I've heard similar stories recently where Trello is not that useful for
startups but excellent for large corporations. One can expect what could be
there future business model.

P.S We're team of 5 idiots looking for one more :)

~~~
rogerbinns
Our startup team migrated from Asana to Trello. The main problem with Asana
was that it worked well write only - ie it was easy to get lots of stuff in
there, but things never got (re)organized to reflect reality which was
probably a side effect of things rarely got read. Trello makes it considerably
easier to see what is going on and to rearrange.

(That all said, Asana may have updated their interface since we left.)

------
Rovanion
Completely off topic:

That header image: Is it animated when window.onscroll() is fired? I find one
reference in the code to e.addEventListener("scroll", v, !1) which I guess
then fires the function v which does:

v = function() { var t = parseInt(e.pageYOffset, 10); t = Math.min(u, t), t
!== d && (d = t, t > 0 ? f(t * m, 1) : f(t / -6, -1 * t / u + 1), t >= u - 35
? s(p, E) : i(p, E))

Could someone point me to some unminimized version of this code, I really like
it?

~~~
porada
Hi, I’m the guy who wrote the code. Here’s a gist for you:
<https://gist.github.com/porada/5047435>

~~~
fwr
It looks incredibly cool when rubber band scrolling kicks in. Well done!

~~~
stkni
Off-topic of the off-topic but can you explain to me what's cool about it? I'm
not a web developer so all I see is that the image doesn't scroll off but
appears to shrink. Genuinely (not a troll), can't think why that's useful
though ...

~~~
pixl97
I don't think it's useful in a technical sense, but it did catch my eye so
much that I scrolled up and down a few times to watch it. Take that and stick
it on a client demo and you might help secure another sale.

------
akurilin
I loved Pivotal Tracker's user story "weight" feature where you couldn't
assign more than x points worth of work to your team in a certain iteration,
based on past velocity, as it simply wouldn't fit and spill over to the
backlog. Is anything like that available in Trello as well? From what I've
seen, you have to count the amount of work by hand.

Also, I'm not quite getting the recommended way of "completing" tasks.
Archiving just hides them, which makes it hard to go back and analyze how well
you did in that iteration. Right now I'm just dumping everything into a
"completed" list, although unless you archive everything that came before in
there, you have to manually figure out what was completed in this iteration
and what in the ones before. Creating separate "completed" lists for each
iteration will probably not scale as it will generate dozens of lists you'll
have to archive and filter through every time you're looking for something.

~~~
Vitaly
try creating a 'completed in interaction X' list for every iteration. archive
the previous list once you create a new one. this way you will have it out of
the way and still preserve the history

~~~
akurilin
Good idea, trying that out now!

------
mikeg8
If you are new to Trello, my biggest piece of advice (echoing the post) it to
use mentions! Mentions have been critical for our team. The first month, we
just assigned people to cards and assumed they would see all comments/changes
to that card but it wasn't so. Trello has been amazing and we are still
finding new things we love. My biggest request for the future would be time-
tracking. They allow 3rd parties like Harvest to leverage their API for
building extensions but Harvest pricing doesn't seem scalable to us and we
haven;t found another solution that integrates well...

------
Davertron
I would love to try using Trello at work. I use it for my own personal
projects just to keep track of stuff.

We use Jira at work with a slew of plugins on top and our own custom
processes, and it's AWFUL. It's complicated, there are different projects with
different flows, ticket types, statuses, etc. The way we have it set up right
now, you can't even move tickets into/out of a sprint once it's started!

I'm not railing on Jira though; I'm not even sure I know how "stock" Jira
behaves. But I do think it's interesting that Jira and Trello expose their
flexibility in totally different ways.

~~~
talmir
I use Trello at home and Jira at work. I like both, and rather think they are
both pretty intuitive :)

~~~
Davertron
I think normal Jira seems like it's just like every other bug tool I've ever
used (trac, bugzilla, etc.), but where I work every single project has been
customized differently.

------
janto
Does anyone know how this compares to, say, AgileZen? I have only
superficially used both.

------
jonheller
I love Trello, and have been using it since it was first publicly available.

It was such a refreshing change from the Project -> To-Do List arrangement of,
well, pretty much every web based project management software up until that
point.

------
xijuan
My friend just introduced me to trello last week! And I really love this app!
I use it for personal life too and put down things I want to say to my friends
and share it with them.

------
pkorzeniewski
I like the idea of splitting workflow into two boards, currently for every
project I have one board and it can get clumsy with a lot of cards and lists.

------
ClementM
Seeing your site for the first time ('codetunes.com'), and I love your
visuals. They rock. Congrats to your graphic artist !

~~~
szymo
Thank you!

